
Ask HN: Uber’s Cash in Hand Position - xfour
Seems to be around 13B, so at a net loss on 1.2B with no new cash infusion, they could still keep losing the same amount of money for a bit under 3 years and stay solvent.<p>Is this typical of a company going IPO to raise such a large amount or is the CFO and financial team there setting up what in startup terms would be considered a long runway On purpose.
======
x2f10
Are you looking at Q2 results NI (1,162,XXX,XXX)? If so, you shouldn't be. NI
includes multiple book transactions that do not necessarily have a cash impact
(depreciation / amortization, expense accruals, goodwill, etc). You'd be
better served to look at their STATEMENT OF CASH FLOWS.

------
matt_the_bass
Why only 3 years? 13 / 1.2 is about 10.

~~~
thiago_fm
he's talking about the quarter loss

~~~
matt_the_bass
Ahh! Thanks.

